# HDPE router table insert



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

My insert was drilled and mounted a week ago, and sagged badly right from the start...
Rather than spend more money on an aluminum one, I stiffened this one with scrap prices of oak...... Right on the money, now....


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Interesting solution Kurt. For the Triton I can see no problems with this but for other routers it might interfere with the wrenches for bit changes.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Oakwerks said:


> My insert was drilled and mounted a week ago, and sagged badly right from the start...
> Rather than spend more money on an aluminum one, I stiffened this one with scrap prices of oak...... Right on the money, now....


Hi Kurt - Wow, looks like it's plenty thick and has a substantial support lip. Surprised it was sagging that much. Just how thick is the plate? Might have been able to use some aluminum angle to reinforce with a little less bulk. 
Good job though, success is success.


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Hi Kurt - Wow, looks like it's plenty thick and has a substantial support lip. Surprised it was sagging that much. Just how thick is the plate? Might have been able to use some aluminum angle to reinforce with a little less bulk.
> Good job though, success is success.



It's 3/8s..... I was surprised, since it was flat when I mounted it... I was going to get some aluminum angle today, but decided this morning to try this.... I drilled and screwed them to the insert, thinking if it doesn't work, I can go with angle stock...


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

After looking at the picture twice, I realized, the lip in the table is a substantial distance from the router. I would put that down as the reason, in part at least, why it sagged. When I made my table, I made the lips butt almost against the router, no problem then, that makes it a 1/2" lip or so, resting on another 1/2" or so, no long space to sag - my router plate is 1/2" plywood, I've been told more than once that it would sag, but it's been 10+ years, and still not sagging; but I think if I had used as large a gap as you, it might well have. But, looks like your problem is handled.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been using a 1/4" acrylic insert and had no problems. I don't think there was quite as much distance from the router to the edges as you have but mine wasn't as close as Theo's. Maybe that type of plastic is not a suitable choice? I see you framed around the underside of your opening. Theo and I built our tables that way and it will keep the table flat even without a thick top. Just curious, what is the round hole for. Dust collection?


----------



## Oakwerks (May 9, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I've been using a 1/4" acrylic insert and had no problems. I don't think there was quite as much distance from the router to the edges as you have but mine wasn't as close as Theo's. Maybe that type of plastic is not a suitable choice? I see you framed around the underside of your opening. Theo and I built our tables that way and it will keep the table flat even without a thick top. Just curious, what is the round hole for. Dust collection?


Yes, Its over a plenum.....


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

JOAT said:


> After looking at the picture twice, I realized, the lip in the table is a substantial distance from the router. I would put that down as the reason, in part at least, why it sagged. When I made my table, I made the lips butt almost against the router, no problem then, that makes it a 1/2" lip or so, resting on another 1/2" or so, no long space to sag - my router plate is 1/2" plywood, I've been told more than once that it would sag, but it's been 10+ years, and still not sagging; but I think if I had used as large a gap as you, it might well have. But, looks like your problem is handled.


Theo Good tip. Thanks for posting your reply; it gives me further insight on my table planning.:dance3:
Kurt great thinking, I likely would have done the same rather than run down to the store


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Why? LOL

You know that HDPE and UHDPE is flexible right? It is slick and is a good bearing surface... But it was never designed to support weight.


----------

